# Um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern



## Dark_Butterfly

No entiendo la sintaxis de esta oración ¿Alguien me podría decir una traducción aproximada?? Graciaaaaaasss. Ahí va:

"Um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern, sind die Brillengläser mit Hilfe der auf dem Steg vorgesehenen Kerben bis zur perfekten Passform anzuzihen"

Entiendo la oración final..pero la otra poquito. Se trata de unas intrucciones de unas gafas de mataciçon


----------



## starrynightrhone

Dark_Butterfly said:


> No entiendo la sintaxis de esta oración ¿Alguien me podría decir una traducción aproximada?? Graciaaaaaasss. Ahí va:
> 
> Entiendo la oración final..pero la otra poquito. Se trata de unas intrucciones de unas gafas de mataciçon


 
¡Hola Butterfly!




> "Um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern"


 
"Para evitar el intrusión de agua..."

Te ayuda así? El primero parte es más facil de traducir que el segundo (por lo menos para mi )


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola !
A mí me va igual. La primera parte a nosotros, los alemanes, no nos causa problemas.
Um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern = Para evitar que se meta agua
Pero la segunda parte es sumamente complicada, por lo menos para los que no entienden de gafas, igualmente por la difícil construcción gramática. ¿Estás seguro que lo entendiste? Aquí va la traducción de la frase completa, hasta yo la podía entender.
Para evitar que entre agua hay que apretar los lentes (de vidrio) mediante unas ranuras previstas en el puente hasta que queden perfectamente ajustados.
Suponiendo que "Steg" aquí quiere decir la parte que se encuentra exactamente encima de al nariz. Lo que yo libremente traduzco con "puente".


----------



## Dark_Butterfly

Es que Steg en este creo que significa "trabilla". Al final lo traduje así: Para impedir que entre agua ajuste la trabilla en una de las hendiduras hasta que esté en la posición adecuada.

Y me salté lo de los cristales :S.
Después dice algo peor: Dann kann (falls der Steg auf der Nase aufliegt) die Überlange mit einer Schere abgeschnitten werden.
Y no tiene sentido, porque dice que la trabilla si queda por encima de la nariz puede cortarse el largo sobrante..¿No será la tira elástica para ponerse las gafas? No entiendo naaaadaa. ayudaaaa


----------



## Udo

Hola,
A lo mejor ya se trata de una traducción al alemán de algún otro idioma. Y les salió mal, como muchas veces ocurre con las instrucciones. No debemos tomarlo muy en serio el texto, a mí tampoco se me hace que tenga mucho sentido. Nada más nos queda burlar: Si resalta tu nariz córtatela con unas tijeras.
Saludos


----------



## Dark_Butterfly

Pues si, jaja pero creo que esa parte la omitiré o pondré otra cosa. Gracias por todas las sugerencias.


----------



## Aurin

Udo said:


> Hola,
> A lo mejor ya se trata de una traducción al alemán de algún otro idioma. Y les salió mal, como muchas veces ocurre con las instrucciones. No debemos tomarlo muy en serio el texto, a mí tampoco se me hace que tenga mucho sentido. Nada más nos queda burlar: Si resalta tu nariz córtatela con unas tijeras.
> Saludos


 
Pues parece que tienes razón. Encontré lo siguiente:

*Wenn man sich an die Benutzungshinweise zu einer (Marken-)Schwimmbrille hält, kann es schon mal blutig zugehen:

*"Das richtige Anpassen des Stegs ist sowohl für den Komfort als auch für Wasserdichtheit unerläßlich. Um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern, rücken Sie die Gläser jeweils um eine Kerbe näher zusammen oder weiter auseinander, bis der Sitz perfekt ist. … Wenn Sie mit der Paßform zufrieden sind, schneiden Sie mit einer scharfen Schere das Übermaß von dem Nasenrücken ab."


----------

